# Incubator heating setup?



## Alexpanda (10/4/13)

Hey guys so I'm gonna be building an incubator, but my problem at the moment is finding a heat source that also runs on a thermostat? Does anyone have any suggestions or have built something themselves?


----------



## NewtownClown (10/4/13)

Egg incubator?
Reptile heat mats/panels, a light globe, search on ebay....


----------



## NewtownClown (10/4/13)

ebay. heat source and thermostat under $40

Found in seconds.


----------



## sp0rk (10/4/13)

NC's link will work perfectly for your fermenter
I'm using that same thermostat for controlling my fermenting freezer in summer, and a heat belt in winter
just mount the probe low or mid-low height on the fermenter, so you're not boiling at the bottom before the top temp catches up


----------



## Alexpanda (10/4/13)

Thank you guys very much, I did actually have a look on eBay but wasn't able to find anything like this. Do you recommend mounting it too the wall of the incubator or make a shelf underneath for it too sit on.


----------



## Alexpanda (10/4/13)

Or since I will be running double drums should I have it setup between them in a central position.


----------



## sp0rk (10/4/13)

I'd wedge it in between the drums
next summer source yourself a fridge and do it in there, much better setup


----------



## Alexpanda (10/4/13)

Okay we'll I haven't built it yet so I can still do that idea. Ill also custom the shelves too make them stronger.


----------



## sp0rk (10/4/13)

I'm using a freezer and the standard racks are strong enough to hold a 23 litre batch


----------



## Alexpanda (10/4/13)

Okay. Well I believe we will be doing 30L batches which I will still custom make the shelves.


----------

